# Zeus ate a permanent marker!



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Apparently I left my stechpad ontop of Zeus' kennel last night and he managed to get the yellow Sharpie inside with him. He chewed up the cap, and the butt end of the marker completely. I guess he then started to chew on the tube that holds the ink thing and now the whole inside of his mouth is yellow! He seems to be acting fine. Still his normal, playful, goofy self. Also this morning when he went outside to potty, his  looked normal. 

Should I be alarmed?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Call the vet and tell them what type of marker or poison control to see if it is toxic.


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

ya u should.. u never know .. better safe then sorry


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I would call the vet or look on line to see what is in the marker, and if its harmless then count yourself lucky it was just a cheap marker and not something expensive!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

i would call a vet to make sure, you never know. Dont take any chances, its your baby.


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

he'll be fine.. they have strong stomachs...


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> I would call the vet or look on line to see what is in the marker, and if its harmless then count yourself lucky it was just a cheap marker and not something expensive!


something exspensive like say a blackberry or a 360 controller:snap:
try explaining those to the better half.

i hope he is ok


----------

